# What cars to Cannondale riders drive?



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm curious if we have the same taste for cars, or at least type of cars... I have two hypothesis:
Can
nondale riders are more likely to have an American branded car or an American made car 
Cannondale riders tend to have more sporty cars
I fit the 2nd but mostly not the first.
I drive the family around in an Acura TL 6MT though I bike as much as I can for my commute. I also have a Honda S2000 (in yellow, hence my alias).


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Ummm I have a Cannondale and a Toyota 4Runner


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

My main car is a Chrysler T&C van. Not because it is American; I prefer Japanese made cars. I got an excellent deal from my neighbor whom sold it to me (paid off his loan). My secondary car is a POS that is worth much less than my C'dale.

Sorry to go against your hypothesis.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Nissan Altima


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

BMW E46 plus two Cannondale ( system Six & Six 13 ) for the house hold.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

2 Cannondales: 07 System SIx and an 06 Six 13

2 cars: 03 Acura TL and an 01 Honda S2000 (silver & black) my alias is stwok (S2000)


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

Synapse, Silk Road, Scapel, Delta V & Audi A3 Quattro - but then I'm in the UK


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Assumption correct! One of our bikes is a Cannondale RT3000 Tandem. I also own a '63Jaguar XKE series one. 

My main ride is an Aegis Aro Svelte and main car is a VW Jetta TDi 

Whoa!!! Diesel is getting ridiculous!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Saab 9-2X and my wife drives a new Civic

Starnut


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Very interesting and unusual post. I drive my 06 Synapse carbon around in the back of my 99 Ford F150. 335k miles on the truck and still runs like a top, about 3k miles on the Synapse and everything works great, though the motor could defintely use some work! Cyclists tend to be a younger, sporty type of crowd, so I'm sure that many folks will be driving sporty cars, but a truck works best for me because of my woodworker/handyman/ home improvement addiction, along with being able to haul several bikes at a time.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

saab spg


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

2004 C'dale R1000 here ... I drive a 2006 Honda Element ... it's a foriegn/domestic car (it's assembled in Ohio of Japanese parts) ... sporty ... absolutely not.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Two C-Dales and a Cadillac.


----------



## bonemd7 (Dec 4, 2002)

Cannondale Six13, Cannondale Supersix, car is a 2008 BMW M3.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Cannondale CAAD5 and CAAD9, Chevy Blazer and Subaru Outback


----------



## d-rock (Nov 26, 2005)

Audi A4 MT6 3.0 Quattro.
CAAD8 R1000


D.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

Cannondale SuperSix
2006 VW GLI (manual 6-speed, option 0)


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

2008 systemsix 
2006 caad8

2005 hummer h2
1995 porsche 993
1882 bmw 320i


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Caad 5 and a 2004 Ford Focus SVT [the svt is my favorite car - buzzy euro, hauls ass - 70's style - I'm an old guy, you see - owned two fiats and a vw scirocco).


----------



## cheifoshkosh (Apr 10, 2005)

06 R800, 67 chevy pickup, & 68 chevell


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

2007 SystemSix
2005 Six13

2002 VW Passat Wagon 4Motion


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

2001 CAAD4
2008 Super Six

1989 Honda Accord
1998 Honda Accord
2007 BMW 328I


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

2007 System 6 SRAM Force
2007 CAAD 9 SRAM Rival

2002 Volvo V40
2002 Renault Espace


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

2006 Toyota Corolla
2006 Cannondale Six13
2006 Cannondale Rush
2008 Giant Trinity Alliance Team bike
2005 Cannondale Cross bike
2004 Cannondale Caad7 Saeco Team Replica

Coming soon..............................Whatever Cannondale's next performance road bike is;-)


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

2005 Cannondale CAAD 7
2000? Cannondale F1000

2005 Saab 9-3 Aero
1969 Chevy Camaro Z28 (love my C-dales, but this is my baby)


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

cyclust said:


> Very interesting and unusual post. I drive my 06 Synapse carbon around in the back of my 99 Ford F150. 335k miles on the truck and still runs like a top, about 3k miles on the Synapse and everything works great, though the motor could defintely use some work! Cyclists tend to be a younger, sporty type of crowd, so I'm sure that many folks will be driving sporty cars, but a truck works best for me because of my woodworker/handyman/ home improvement addiction, along with being able to haul several bikes at a time.



You also describe me pretty well. For the same reasons that you have a F150, I have a 2001 Chevy S-10. I ride a 2008 System 6-4 w/ Rival.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

2008 Cannondale System Six 
2006 Cannondale CAAD8

1967 Ford Galaxie 500


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

2006 cannondale six 13 - dura ace
2008 cannondale system six - dura ace

2002 saab 95 aero
2002 volvo cross country


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

1995 Honda Odyssey
1996 Cannondale R500

I don't know which one is worth more.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Bonemd7:

Do you have the newer E90 style M3? How do you like the new V8 instead of the in-line 6 that was in the prior generations?

chl


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

System Six w/Force........4 Runner


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Interesting stats here.
I've got a number of C-dales:
Sys6
2 Jekylls
1 older Super-V (with carbon swing arm)
1 CAAD4 rigid mtn. bike with slicks

I drive an F250 to haul bikes
I drive a BMW M5 to haul azz

BTW, boneMD7 - you've got the new '08 M3 - I drove one the other day - very fun, but I really liked getting back into my M.


----------



## dzzic (Jul 1, 2006)

2007 Prophet 5 
2006 Caad 8

2009 Toyota Matrix


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

2007 Synapse Alloy

2006 BMW Z4 3.0si
1997 Honda Civic Coupe


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

06 Synapse Alloy 1WD
97 Toyota Tacoma 2WD


----------



## Courageous Lion (May 4, 2008)

*Cannondale Comfort 800*

I drive a 1992 Ford Econoline Van that can carry a bike hauler in a trailer hitch.
I also drive a 1972 Ford Ranch Wagon:
http://bornagainclassics.com/72-wagon-index.html
An 1967 Ford Fairlane 500 Station wagon:
http://bornagainclassics.com/67-Fairlane500-wagon-index.html
a 1964 Galaxie 500-XL Convertible:
http://bornagainclassics.com/64-galaxie-500XL-conv-index.html
and a 425 Horsepower 427 4 Speed 1963 Galaxie 2 Door Sedan:
http://bornagainclassics.com/63-sedan-index.html

I am looking to find out what Cannondale Road Performance bike will stay together under a 6'4" 275 pound male. I am looking closely at the Synapse 3 with a 3 gear crank and 12-27 rear due to the hilly area I live in.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

SuperSix with Force/ Red - Tacoma


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Four Cannondales ranging from a 1FG to a Six13 w/DA...

Acura RSX, and a Honda Civic.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I have an '06 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 2 and a '98 Honda Civic Dx hatchback. (fwiw I put twice as many miles annually on the bike as I do on the car!)


----------



## cerro (Aug 9, 2006)

Building an SystemSIX around 6,8kg with Record ergopowers and Centaur derailleurs. Had an F1000SL and an Scalpel.

Drives an 96' Alfa Romeo 2.0 TS Sport.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bob Ross said:


> I have an '06 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 2 and a '98 Honda Civic Dx hatchback. (fwiw I put twice as many miles annually on the bike as I do on the car!)



Riding more miles than driving in a year is a good goal.


----------



## carlospinto (Jun 3, 2007)

VW SHARAN 1.9 TDI
OPEL ASTRA CARAVAN 2.0 Di

F800 CAAD5
R800 CAAD4

waiting for the frame (SUPER SIX 52) to end my PROJECT

cannonball


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

When I bought my first Cannondale I had no car, but purchased a shiny red Camaro shortly after. 

When I bought my second Cannondale it was shiny red and I was driving a black 4 banger Jeep. 

Now I drive an Izusu pickup, my taste in cars has devolved as I have grown older. I don't know how that fits into your hypothesis but it made me realize that I have owned more cars than Cannondles in the last five years.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

2006 Six13 and 2008 Tacoma crew cab.....Six13 gets better gas mileage....Tacoma climbs better (Sometimes horse power trumps weight on climbing).


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Cannondale CAAD9 and a Ford Escape. I live in Asia.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cannondale CAAD8.
VW Golf
VW Passat
just sold VW Eurovan.
Waiting for new VW Tiguan to appear to trade in the Passat.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Car?*

Bike : 2003 CAAD4 r400 w/ Sram Rival

Car? I guess the closest thing to a car that I own at the moment would be my commuter! It takes me to the stores, on little runs and errands, to the grocery, etc etc. In the absence of a need for quick transportation on long distances and without kids to carry, a second bike is perfectly fine 

I think I'll buy a car next year, when I finally get out of the University. Anyway, it's not going to be a sportscar and it's too early to tell if it's going to be american


----------



## cbags101 (May 23, 2008)

1993 Honda accord.

my bike is worth more than my car....


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

A cannondale System 6 (Liquigas) - 48cm. 

No car.

K


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

My Synapse rolls right into the back of a Mazda6 5 door.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Cannondale Prophet MX
Cannondale CAAD9

All on a Thule Rack with Hurricane 20mm Fork-Up on a Ferrari Enzo

What a stupid thread!!!


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

Just sold 2007 G35 Sedan (modded obviously):

















Just Bought 2008 Pathfinder:









And I am picking up my Six13 5 in race red today!!!!! :thumbsup: I cannot wait!!! To bad I will be out of town all weekend, and probably won't actually get on it until Monday. :mad2:


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

2008 Cannondale Synapse 6 and 2006 Mercedes Benz C230 Sport.


----------



## Canecreekfreak (Jul 7, 2005)

Six13 bike (my mtb is a Giant), 2006 Mazda MX-5 Miata. So I fit your hypothesis.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

94 MKIV Toyota Supra TT (Red) , 08 Super6 2 (black with red)< I like things with "super" on it.
The rest:
04 Subaru Forrester XT (Bike Hauler)
92 Galant VR4 Turbo #208
06 Synapse
04 K2 Tirade mountain bike


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

CAAD 8, Y-Foil, Langster, GT Zaskar

Mazda 3 Hatch for bikes
92 Miata for racing
93 LE Miata for driving and show


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

SystemSix
Honda Element

I don't care much for cars in general so that's probably why I don't own a sporty one.
I do like motorbikes and have a few of those that are quite sporty...


----------



## mrgoodcat (Jul 3, 2008)

2007 CAAD 9 Ultigra

2008 Toyota Rav4 T180

You're doing ok bonemd7, wish I was a couple of quid behind stickystuff as well.


----------



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

Toyota 4Runner
R400
Liquigas Team


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

Black Porsche 997 GT3
Orange Lotus Elise

I've got a 07 System Six that has just been taken apart for the paint shop, getting some Lew's, SRAM red levers/gears, Nerd brakes, and SI SL crank if I can find one (SI if not). Also have a 08 Pinarello Prince (w/record & boras)...


----------



## Josh T (Oct 16, 2006)

08 CAAD 9

08 Honda Fit Sport
07 Jeep Wrangler X

...nothing sporty there!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

see my signature 
www.rx8club.com


----------



## 62westwallaby (Aug 5, 2008)

08 VW GTI/ AUTO
08 TOYOTA HIGHLANDER SPORT

cannondale capo fixed/matte black


----------



## baalan (Nov 18, 2007)

'92 Audi 100 in pearl white, BBS wheels. Plus '99 R2000.


----------



## silverspoke (Jul 21, 2008)

08 SuperSix
00 Miata
01 Audi A4 1.8
05 Dodge Caravan


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

2008 System six.......2009 Honda Pilot


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

System 6 Dura-Ace
2004 Acura TL deep green pearl 6spd w/ mods


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

CAAD3

1987 Mercedes Benz 190D Turbo (Biodiesel powered)
1987 Volvo 745 Turbo

I commute to work, and often go to the store on the Cannondale. The bike is serious and practical transportation, while the cars are more of a hobby.


----------



## Hawkeyenfo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bikes: 2006 Six13 (All Record), 1998 SuperV 900, 1997 C'dale Caad 3 Hardtail w/ Judy XC, 1984 C'dale Criterium (105)

Vehicles: 2002 Avalanche, 1975 Buick Estate Wagon :thumbsup: , 1977 HD Lowrider

Toy: 1952 Cessna 170B


----------



## cmichman1 (Aug 19, 2008)

1995 F700
2005 R1000
2006 Rush 4

1999 Honda Accord
2007 Subaru Legacy wagon


----------



## srracer (Sep 14, 2008)

07 CAAD9 Ultegra
F500 CAAD2 

Cadillac CTS-V
GMC Suburban K2500 3/4 ton 4x4



-Chris


----------



## anthonyivo (Aug 3, 2008)

2 Wheels: 1998 CAAD 3 Team Blue and Yellow Full Dura- Ace 9 Speed Ksyrium 17lbs and 2006 Six13 Patriot Blue Full Dura-Ace 10 Speed SI Carbon Cranks Ksyriums 16lbs 4Wheels: 2003 Toyota Corolla silver 190K miles runs like new 35 MPG WITH YAKIMA RACKS.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ok I'll give it a go*

1994 bmw 540it
1997 F150 super cab V8
1973 bmw 2002
1971 bmw 2002

2003 F1000 sl
2006 Team Scapel 
2003 trek 1300
Track bike 

also a couple more mtb bikes 

On order a 2009 super 6 and slice 2
:thumbsup:


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Wow moab63 - a '71 AND '73 2002!!! I'm envyous! I keep seeing one locally and might have to offer the guy something for it!


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks I sold my super cool*



boarder1995 said:


> Wow moab63 - a '71 AND '73 2002!!! I'm envyous! I keep seeing one locally and might have to offer the guy something for it!


1974 TII 2002, now if you want one of this thing look for rust, the hidden rust. The mechanical works is easy , the rust will eat a small fortune to repair.:mad2:


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

A Tii would be great, but those are hard to come by in reasonable condition and reasonable cost. I figured I'd have more options (the rust free variety) with a regular 2002.

And to keep this on topic, my bikes haven't changed since I posted on page 2 I think, except my Sys6 got lighter - 14.25 lbs!


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow 14lbs thats getting expensive*

Well to be honest the two c's on order are for my son, not mine but I guess they are mine since I pay The F1000sl is mine mtb. 

I have some carbin wheels for his super 6 among other cool things, he is about 130lbs anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

First post, just purchased my first road bike, a 2008 Synapse. I also have a 2008 Rush 4 mountain bike, never done the road bike thing but looking forward to it and picking the bike up Saturday.

Drive a 2006 Volvo S60R and haul the bikes in my wife's 06 Volvo XC90.


----------



## 62westwallaby (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Cannondale Capo (track) 58cm fixed gear

and drive a VW GTI.

Hope this promotes the theory.


----------



## nero (Dec 1, 2007)

*RSX type S*

I think you hypothesis is something that


----------



## Tax Dude (Oct 28, 2008)

Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
1965 Pontiac GTO


----------



## pharmboyinNC (Oct 9, 2008)

Me: 

Ride CAAD9 Optimo2
Drive Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD V8 Quadra-drive AWD soon to be trading for a Mini Cooper S. Also own a Toyota Tacoma.

Wife:
Formally rode a R600.
Drives an Infiniti EX35


----------



## Red Rover (Oct 26, 2008)

03 Evo 8 with Yakima rack and some performance mods








99 Eclipse RS built, turbo'd, megasquirted








05 SE BMF Single Speed 29er








90 Cannondale 3.0 Criterium


----------



## smellyalater (Nov 2, 2008)

02 Corvette Z06, 06 WRX STi


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Cannondale R700 / Pontiac Vibe*

but the next car will probably be a Subaru Impreza


----------



## holstein71 (Jul 17, 2008)

Me bikes include

XR Cross Bike
'01 F700
'04 Major Taylor Track Bike
'88 SR 500

And i drive an '06 Ford F350 4 door, 4X4, long bed diesel.


----------



## pc997 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mercedes E 220 CDI

SEAT LEON 1.8 20VT

FIAT PANDA

SUZUKI BANDIT 650 S

IDEAL ERGOMAX


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

2009 Synapse 5
2006 Honda Element EX


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

2008 cannondale super 6
2006 look 585
1994 litespeed ultimate

2006 toyota tundra limited 4 door
2005 volvo xc 90 V8
2004 aprilia rsvr


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

2 x Synapses 5 aluminium 09 (to come)
Rush 4 08
Rush 600 06
F3 07
Bad Boy Disk 07

Volkswagen GTI 08


----------



## ArubaBob600 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Interesting hypothesis…*

I have never thought about the subject before. It’s funny but your hypothesis appears to have some validity… :thumbsup: 

1989 SR600 in Viper Red Gloss / FiZiK Rondine Saddle & bartape in Black
2007 CAAD8 in Race Red Gloss / FiZiK Rondine Saddle & bartape in Black
______________________________________________________________________

1965 Shelby Cobra 427 S/C Replica in Custom Solid Red Fire / Black Leather
1969 Corvette Convertible in Monza Red / Black Leather
1998 Mustang GT in Pacific Green Metallic / Medium Graphite Leather
______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Will my 58cm Six13 fit in the back of a VW 3 Door GTI?

Anyone know?


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

it will.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

My car: 2001 VW Jetta TDI - 50mpg, and it runs on bio-diesel. 
My bike: (not in this pic) 2006 Synapse sl. lots of mods on that


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

rikaguilera - I'm pretty much like you - I have a 2000 VW Golf TDI - 5spd manual, 5 door hatchback and I run it on biodiesel most of the time as well. Don't get 50 mpg though. Ride almost exclusively city, not freeway, so I get about 42 on average, although I also have a tuning box on it and have been known to drive a little crazy at times 

My bike is a 2008 Synapse 3 - Thule Roadway hitch rack carries the bike  My last car was a 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX so I would have thought the original theory about sporty or American made vehicles would have spoken to me a bit louder about two years ago 

I prefer German/Japanese vehicles, for the most part... seem to last longer and require less repair in my opinion. I originally wanted to buy the Cannondale (OK, only ONE of the many reasons) because they've always been known for making their frames in the US. Unfortunately, I found out shortly after buying the Synapse that it's the first frame that Cannondale has had made overseas :-/ WAH!!!


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

08 Cannondale Super Six 3
07 Cannondale Road Warrior 800

08 Acura MDX


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

2005 R700 CAAD7 Optimo
2002 R5000 actual Team Saeco CAAD6 (Fabio Sacchi)
Gave my 1985 ST400 to new son-in-law
1999 Ford Ranger 4X4 P-U work truck, 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee, 1988 Ford Club Wagon XLT van w/ 225k+ miles (retired kid van)

Wife: 2002 R600 CAAD4 and 2000 Ford Taurus commuter w/ 205k+ miles 

All of our bikes are newer than any of our vehicles and were all "Handmade in the USA".


----------



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

My bikes
2003 R2000
2004 Cyclocross Disc
2006 synapse carbon frameset
2006 Six 13 Team 1
2004 R1000 Feminine (wifes bike)
2007 1FG

My car
2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STI


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

roadie92 said:


> 2008 Cannondale System Six
> 2006 Cannondale CAAD8
> 
> 1967 Ford Galaxie 500


I bet you can fit both your bikes in the trunk.

2008 Cannondale SuperSix
199? Specialized Epic (road bike)
2002 Lexus IS300 Sportcross (very bitter about not having a roof rack)
1994 Kawasaki ZX-9R


----------

